# Apostas Temperaturas 6 e 7 de agosto 2016



## David sf (3 Ago 2016 às 07:29)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *nos dias 6 e 7 de agosto (sábado e domingo) e *mínimas* no dia 7 de agosto (domingo).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Monção, Valinha - IPMA
2 – Miranda do Douro - IPMA
3 – Porto (Pedras Rubras) - IPMA
4 – Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) - IPMA
5 – Dunas de Mira - IPMA
6 – Viseu (Cidade) - IPMA
7 – Penhas Douradas - IPMA
8 – Tomar (Valdonas) - IPMA
9 – Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) - IPMA
10 – Almada (P. Rainha) - IPMA
11 – Reguengos, S. P. Corval - IPMA
12 – Vales, Aljezur - WUnderground


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das três temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 23:59 de sexta-feira, dia 5;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 6, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 21 h. Percebe-se claramente que o maior dos valores horário registado foi de 32,5ºC às 15h, uma vez que os valores às 20h e às 22h eram de cerca de 20ºC;
No dia 5 o maior valor horário foi de 30,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 31,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 6 a utilizar será de 32,5+(31,2-30,0)=33,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*

Monção: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
MDouro: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Porto: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Pinhão: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Mira: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Viseu: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
PDouradas: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Tomar: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Lisboa: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Almada: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Reguengos: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC
Aljezur: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom yy,yºC


----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC e zz,zºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2016 às 08:53)

*vitamos*

Monção: MaxSab 39,9ºC MaxDom 40,4ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,2ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 20,6ºC
Porto: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinDom 19,7ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,0ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC MinDom 16,1ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 38,3ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 26,5ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC MinDom 18,7ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,9ºC MaxDom 43,3ºC MinDom 16,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 37,7ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinDom 20,8ºC
Almada: MaxSab 34,2ºC MaxDom 37,6ºC MinDom 17,0ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,4ºC MinDom 23,0ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 27,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC MinDom 18,2ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2016 às 10:23)

*Dias Miguel*

Monção: MaxSab 36,3ºC MaxDom 35,9ºC MinDom 18,2ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,1ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,1ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinDom 18,7ºC
Mira: MaxSab 31,8ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 15,6ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,3ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC MinDom 20,7ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,4ºC MaxDom 29,9ºC MinDom 17,2ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,2ºC MaxDom 42,7ºC MinDom 22,2ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC MinDom 22,5ºC
Almada: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC MinDom 22,2ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,7ºC MaxDom 42,9ºC MinDom 21,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 29,8ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC MinDom 17,9ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2016 às 12:40)

*Davidmpb*

Monção: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinDom 19,2ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC MinDom 18,8ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 39,2ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,2ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 17,6ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 20,7ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,4ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC MinDom 15,7ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 43,6ºC MaxDom 43,5ºC MinDom 21,9ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,1ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC MinDom 24,5ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,8ºC MaxDom 34,7ºC MinDom 19,2ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 42,3ºC MinDom 22,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,7,ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 16,9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2016 às 13:29)

*Tiagolco*

Monção: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC MinDom 19,6ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,6ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC MinDom 17,9ºC
Porto: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinDom 21,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,3ºC MaxDom 41,3ºC MinDom 22,1ºC
Mira: MaxSab 35,7ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinDom 19,1ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,9ºC MaxDom 37,4ºC MinDom 22,2ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 30,2ºC MaxDom 29,7ºC MinDom 16,2ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,4ºC MaxDom 43,1ºC MinDom 23,4ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinDom 24,3ºC
Almada: MaxSab 35,2ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinDom 18,2ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,9ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MinDom 23,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 34,1ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MinDom 17,8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

*Joaopaulo*


Monção: MaxSab 38,3ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC MinDom 19,2ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 39,7ºC MinDom 17,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,2ºC MaxDom 41,7ºC MinDom 21,2ºC
Porto: MaxSab 33,1ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC MinDom 20,3ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,6ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MinDom 15,6ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 37,2ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 27,3ºC MaxDom 29,2ºC MinDom 17,7ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 42,9ºC MinDom 16,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC MinDom 24,4ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,9ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinDom 17,9ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 41,7ºC MinDom 22,6ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 33,1ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 17,7ºC


----------



## manchester (3 Ago 2016 às 14:48)

*Manchester*

Monção: MaxSab 35,9ºC MaxDom 37,2ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 39,3ºC MinDom 17,1ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,1ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MinDom 22,1ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 39,8ºC MaxDom 42,4ºC MinDom 20,6ºC
Mira: MaxSab 30,9ºC MaxDom 32,9ºC MinDom 17,7ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 35,1ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC MinDom 20,1ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 26,9ºC MaxDom 28,7ºC MinDom 16,8ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,1ºC MaxDom 42,6ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC MinDom 22,1ºC
Almada: MaxSab 30,7ºC MaxDom 33,4ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,8ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 30,1ºC MaxDom 31,6ºC MinDom 18,0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2016 às 14:51)

*joralentejano*

Monção: MaxSab 38,7ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC MinDom 18,8ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 36,4ºC MaxDom 38,2ºC MinDom 18,3ºC
Porto: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinDom 20,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinDom 21,3ºC
Mira: MaxSab 32,7ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MinDom 15,3ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 37,2ºC MinDom 20,8ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,8ºC MaxDom 30,3ºC MinDom 16,2ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,8ºC MaxDom 43,3ºC MinDom 17,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC MinDom 23,3ºC
Almada: MaxSab 34,4ºC MaxDom 35,6ºC MinDom 16,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,2ºC MaxDom 42,4ºC MinDom 21,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MinDom 16,7ºC


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2016 às 18:16)

*rozzo*

Monção: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC MinDom 19,7ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 36,3ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC MinDom 15,7ºC
Porto: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 35,7ºC MinDom 22,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,4ºC MinDom 20,8ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,2ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 38,3ºC MaxDom 38,7ºC MinDom 18,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 30,4ºC MaxDom 30,1ºC MinDom 20,3ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,7ºC MaxDom 43,1ºC MinDom 17,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,1ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinDom 25,2ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 16,6ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,1ºC MinDom 20,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,2ºC MaxDom 31,9ºC MinDom 19,5ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2016 às 18:19)

*Dan*

Monção: MaxSab 38,3ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC MinDom 19,8ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,3ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC MinDom 15,6ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,1ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 20,1ºC
Porto: MaxSab 35,4ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinDom 20,1ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,9ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC MinDom 18,6ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,5ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC MinDom 19,8ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MinDom 20,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinDom 25,2ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 33,7ºC MinDom 16,5ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,3ºC MaxDom 41,7ºC MinDom 21,2ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 30,3ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC MinDom 20,8ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Ago 2016 às 19:57)

*Meteofan
*
Monção: MaxSab 39,1ºC MaxDom 39,3ºC MinDom 18,8ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,3ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinDom 16,6ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,8ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC MinDom 19,1ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,3ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 18,1ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MinDom 16,4ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,8ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC MinDom 17,4ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinDom 17,8ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,4ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 36,4ºC MinDom 23,2ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,4ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC MinDom 17,5ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,3ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 21,2ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,2ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 22,5ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

*Jorge_scp*

Monção: MaxSab 37,9ºC MaxDom 39,2ºC MinDom 20,1ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC MinDom 18,2ºC
Porto: MaxSab 35,1ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinDom 20,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,3ºC MinDom 20,8ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,9ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 14,1ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC MinDom 19,2ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,1ºC MaxDom 29,9ºC MinDom 20,3ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinDom 24,6ºC
Almada: MaxSab 34,1ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MinDom 16,8ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,9ºC MaxDom 41,2ºC MinDom 22,2ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,9ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 20,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2016 às 21:00)

*AnDré*

Monção: MaxSab 39,1ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC MinDom 19,8ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinDom 16,6ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,1ºC MaxDom 34,7ºC MinDom 21,8ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 41,1ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinDom 21,2ºC
Mira: MaxSab 31,6ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MinDom 14,4ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 38,1ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC MinDom 18,2ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 31,1ºC MaxDom 31,9ºC MinDom 19,4ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,8ºC MaxDom 43,1ºC MinDom 16,7ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MinDom 24,7ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,1ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC MinDom 15,9ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,7ºC MaxDom 41,3ºC MinDom 22,4ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 33,8ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MinDom 14,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Ago 2016 às 21:42)

*AndréFrade*

Monção: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC MinDom 15,5ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,8ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 22,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC MinDom 20,5ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 35,3ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC MinDom 18,6ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 30,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinDom 19,6ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 43,5ºC MinDom 17,4ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 33,8ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MinDom 23,5ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MinDom 19,2ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinDom 22,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 31,5ºC MinDom 19,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2016 às 22:21)

*david 6*

Monção: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinDom 17,6ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 20,9ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 38,2ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC MinDom 19,8ºC
Mira: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 18,9ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,2ºC MaxDom 42,9ºC MinDom 18,2ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 34,8ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinDom 21,9ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 32,8ºC MinDom 17,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC MinDom 22,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC MinDom 17,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 00:42)

*Jonas_87*

Monção: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 39,9ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,1ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC MinDom 15,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 41,2ºC MaxDom 42,6ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
Porto: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC MinDom 23,0ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,9ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 14,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,9ºC MaxDom 39,2ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 27,0ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,2ºC MaxDom 43,7ºC MinDom 15,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 37,7ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC MinDom 24,1ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,2ºC MaxDom 30,6ºC MinDom 18,0ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,9ºC MaxDom 41,1ºC MinDom 21,0ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MinDom 19,9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Ago 2016 às 08:01)

*Mr. Neves
*
Monção: MaxSab 37,8ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,2ºC MaxDom 39,3ºC MinDom 17,0ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,3ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC MinDom 20,6ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,4ºC MaxDom 41,6ºC MinDom 20,5ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,7ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC MinDom 15,5ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,8ºC MaxDom 38,2ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 30,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinDom 19,4ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,9ºC MaxDom 43,2ºC MinDom 17,3ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 35,7ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 23,6ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,6ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 16,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC MinDom 21,8ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 30,4ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC MinDom 17,7ºC


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2016 às 10:14)

*Thomar*

Monção: MaxSab 37,8ºC MaxDom 39,4ºC MinDom 19,3ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 38,8ºC MinDom 16,1ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MinDom 20,4ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,4ºC MaxDom 35,4ºC MinDom 20,4ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,2ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC MinDom 17,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 35,9ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC MinDom 20,6ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinDom 17,1ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,5ºC MaxDom 43,6ºC MinDom 20,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,4ºC MaxDom 37,6ºC MinDom 25,3ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,9ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MinDom 18,9ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,9ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC MinDom 21,8ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,9ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC MinDom 17,1ºC


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 16:26)

*ToPê*

Monção: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC MinDom 18,3C
MDouro: MaxSab 35,1ºC MaxDom 36,2ºC MinDom 17,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 39,9ºC MaxDom 40,8ºC MinDom 19,4ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,7ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MinDom 20,4ºC
Mira: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 35,1ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC MinDom 21,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,5ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC MinDom 18,1ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,9ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,1ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC MinDom 22,1ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,2ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,2ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 22,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,9ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC MinDom 17,1ºC


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Ago 2016 às 16:50)

Monção: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinDom 18,1ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,1ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,2ºC MaxDom 41,6ºC MinDom 20,4ºC
Porto: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 35,9ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 29,0ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 40,2ºC MaxDom 42,7ºC MinDom 19,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,7ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MinDom 23,1ºC
Almada: MaxSab 34,2ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinDom 20,0ºC 
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,0ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC MinDom 25,0ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 33,9ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC MinDom 21,9ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

*Ruipedroo*

Monção: MaxSab 37,6ºC MaxDom 38,8ºC MinDom 18,6ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,4ºC MaxDom 38,7ºC MinDom 16,9ºC
Porto: MaxSab 32,2ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 20,9ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 39,8ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 20,8ºC
Mira: MaxSab 32,2ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,6ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MinDom 19,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 30,8ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MinDom 19,9ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 23,4ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,7ºC MaxDom 32,9ºC MinDom 17,9ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,2ºC MaxDom 42,3ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,3ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 16,9ºC


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

*Homem do Mar*

Monção: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MinDom 18,1ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,6ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC MinDom 15,6ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,8ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC MinDom 20,6ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 41,7ºC MaxDom 42,3ºC MinDom 19,1ºC
Mira: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinDom 12,9ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,0ºC MaxDom 35,9ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,1ºC MaxDom 29,4ºC MinDom 18,2ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 43,3ºC MaxDom 44,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 38,1ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 23,4ºC
Almada: MaxSab 36,4ºC MaxDom 35,9ºC MinDom 18,8ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinDom 22,2ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 33,4ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MinDom 14,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2016 às 12:15)

*Gerofil*

Monção: MaxSab 36,8ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MinDom 17,3ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 39,9ºC MaxDom 39,9ºC MinDom 15,7ºC
Porto: MaxSab 30,3ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC MinDom 17,3ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MinDom 17,9ºC
Mira: MaxSab 28,3ºC MaxDom 29,1ºC MinDom 16,5ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,6ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC MinDom 14,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 30,5ºC MaxDom 30,9ºC MinDom 18,7ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 20,7ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 19,8ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,9ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC MinDom 16,7ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,1ºC MaxDom 41,6ºC MinDom 20,2ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 26,8ºC MaxDom 28,3ºC MinDom 18,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2016 às 17:11)

meteo disse:


> *meteo
> *
> Monção: MaxSab 39,0ºC MaxDom 19,0ºC MinDom 40,0ºC
> MDouro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 14,0ºC MinDom 37,0ºC
> ...


Trocaste a maior parte das máximas de domingo com as mínimas do mesmo dia. É melhor apagares e voltares a fazer.


----------



## meteo (5 Ago 2016 às 17:15)

*meteo*

Monção: MaxSab 39,0ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinDom 14,0ºC
Porto: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MinDom 23,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 39,0ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,0ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,0ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MinDom 24,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MinDom 25,0ºC
Almada: MaxSab 31,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2016 às 20:42)

*Duarte Sousa*

Monção: MaxSab 39,5ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinDom 16,0ºC
Porto: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 22,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
Mira: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,0ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,5ºC MaxDom 43,5ºC MinDom 17,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinDom 23,0ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 13,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

*David sf*

Monção: MaxSab 39,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MinDom 15,0ºC
Porto: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MinDom 22,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,0ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,5ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MinDom 22,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinDom 25,0ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 17,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MinDom 21,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,0ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC


----------



## fsl (5 Ago 2016 às 22:12)

*FSL*

Monção: MaxSab 38,0ºC Max Dom 39,0ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MinDom 22,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,0ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
Mira: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 27,5ºC MaxDom 28,5ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 23,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 37,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MinDom 25,5ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MinDom 23,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2016 às 22:30)

Monção: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinDom 15,5ºC
Porto: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 20,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
Mira: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MinDom 19,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 28,0ºC MaxDom 28,5ºC MinDom 14,5ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 42,0ºC MaxDom 43,5ºC MinDom 19,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 37,0ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinDom 24,5ºC
Almada: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 16,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MinDom 22,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2016 às 23:56)

Monção: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinDom 20,3ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MinDom 17,2ºC
Porto: MaxSab 34,2ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC MinDom 20,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxSab 39,3ºC MaxDom 41,1ºC MinDom 21,2ºC
Mira: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MinDom 18,1ºC
Viseu: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC MinDom 20,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 27,9ºC MaxDom 28,6ºC MinDom 18,5ºC
Tomar: MaxSab 41,3ºC MaxDom 44,1ºC MinDom 21,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxSab 36,8ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC MinDom 23,9ºC
Almada: MaxSab 33,1ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinDom 16,3ºC
Reguengos: MaxSab 41,2ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MinDom 24,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 32,1ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinDom 16,1ºC


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2016 às 00:17)

Termina o período de submissão de apostas. Segue o resumo de todas, incluindo a respectiva bonificação. Algum erro avisem, sff:


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 17:28)

Se o dia acabasse agora falharia à grande na máxima da Praia da Rainha, e penso que subestimei a estação de Monção. 
Tomar só falharia por +0,2°C mas enfim vamos ver...


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 17:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se o dia acabasse agora falharia à grande na máxima da Praia da Rainha, e penso que substimei a estação de Monção.
> Tomar só falharia por -0,2°C mas enfim vamos ver...


Ui!... 
Em 12 estações, se for a olhar para os dados disponíveis do IPMA, falharia ou falharei as máximas previstas em +2ºC em 9 estações...
Nem no "TOP 100" entrarei! 
Só escapam as estações de Tomar, Viseu e Aljezur.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

Só agora é que eu percebi que a estação de Aljezur era do WU a 110m e não Aljezur do IPMA.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 19:15)

Subestimei Melgaço, e o Porto no concurso das temperaturas. Para Melgaço como vi que Ourense não iria ter maximas muito elevados julguei que o calor não disparasse no Alto Minho. Porto a temperatura subiu mais que o que previa. 
Amanha teremos mais pormenores e certeza sobre hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 20:54)

Thomar disse:


> Ui!...
> Em 12 estações, se for a olhar para os dados disponíveis do IPMA, falharia ou falharei as máximas previstas em +2ºC em 9 estações...
> Nem no "TOP 100" entrarei!
> Só escapam as estações de Tomar, Viseu e Aljezur.


Tu e o @Duarte Sousa acertaram em cheio na máxima para Tomar. Falhei por -0,1°C!!


----------



## 1337 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tu e o @Duarte Sousa acertaram em cheio na máxima para Tomar. Falhei por -0,1°C!!


Cuidado que só amanhã é que se sabe isso ao certo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Ago 2016 às 21:30)

1337 disse:


> Cuidado que só amanhã é que se sabe isso ao certo.


Exacto. Estes gráficos do IPMA apenas mostram a temperatura horária e não nenhum valor absoluto. A real temperatura máxima e mínima só se sabe amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 21:35)

1337 disse:


> Cuidado que só amanhã é que se sabe isso ao certo.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Exacto. Estes gráficos do IPMA apenas mostram a temperatura horária e não nenhum valor absoluto. A real temperatura máxima e mínima só se sabe amanhã.


 peço desculpa. Ainda há esperança então.


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2016 às 21:40)

Thomar disse:


> Ui!...
> Em 12 estações, se for a olhar para os dados disponíveis do IPMA, falharia ou falharei as máximas previstas em +2ºC em 9 estações...
> Nem no "TOP 100" entrarei!
> Só escapam as estações de Tomar, Viseu e Aljezur.



Estranho que digas isso, até tens das apostas mais acertadas e não deverás falhar nenhuma por mais de 2ºC, com excepção de Miranda do Douro (que quase todos vão falhar).



Tiagolco disse:


> Tu e o @Duarte Sousa acertaram em cheio na máxima para Tomar. Falhei por -0,1°C!!



Geralmente há uma diferença de cerca de 1ºC entre as máximas horárias e a máxima absoluta. De momento, já podemos ter certeza das seguintes:

Porto: 34,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: 28,8ºC
Lisboa: 35,8ºC
Aljezur: 30,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:43)

AnDré disse:


> Só agora é que eu percebi que a estação de Aljezur era do WU a 110m e não Aljezur do IPMA.



Também só percebi isso agora 

Acho que o meu maior flop foi Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

David sf disse:


> Estranho que digas isso, até tens das apostas mais acertadas e não deverás falhar nenhuma por mais de 2ºC, com excepção de Miranda do Douro (que quase todos vão falhar).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estava reticente quanto a Miranda do Douro, sabia lá se podia disparar para os 40ºC.. Apostei seguro para os 34,5ºC e estou feliz


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também só percebi isso agora
> 
> Acho que o meu maior flop foi Lisboa


A mim foi precisamente Aljezur. 
Mais de 3°C de diferença.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> A mim foi precisamente Aljezur.
> Mais de 3°C de diferença.


Por acaso mesmo tendo confundido a estação, só tive 0,5ºC de diferença, not bad... 

Agora Monção estava a ir muito bem até ter disparado acima dos 38ºC às 16h, mais de 3ºC de diferença


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

David sf disse:


> Estranho que digas isso, até tens das apostas mais acertadas e não deverás falhar nenhuma por mais de 2ºC, com excepção de Miranda do Douro (que quase todos vão falhar).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há um dado estranho em relação ao Porto. Há uma máxima horária registada de 34,8ºC, o synops regista uma máxima absoluta de 34,6ºC. Há aqui algum erro, pelo que não posso considerar estes valores como definitivos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Ago 2016 às 22:05)

David sf disse:


> Há um dado estranho em relação ao Porto. Há uma máxima horária registada de 34,8ºC, o synops regista uma máxima absoluta de 34,6ºC. Há aqui algum erro, pelo que não posso considerar estes valores como definitivos.



E para as Penhas Douradas, a máxima horária também foi de 29ºC de acordo com o IPMA.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

Miranda do Douro foi também terrível para mim, quando olhei para o GFS e vi aquela intensidade de vento de leste toda, pensei que a temperatura pudesse disparar... mas qual quê, toma lá com 4.4ºC de diferença (tendo em conta a máxima horária) que é para aprenderes, o que vale é que tenho bonificação e cobre um pouco a desgraça. A estação do Porto passou-me também a perna não tanto como a de Miranda do Douro, pelos vistos o vento rodou tarde demais e a temperatura upa upa...  E como dizia o provérbio, '' Em casa de ferreiro espeto de pau'', Viseu é para já juntamente com Pinhão a minha 4ª pior estação


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

Bem, más apostas meti calor a mais onde não devia, só tiros nos pés. 
As inversões de Dunas de Mira e Praia da Rainha, Almada costumam ser tramadas, se por acaso ficar vento nulo, a temperatura vai por ali abaixo, mais uns tiros.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Ago 2016 às 01:40)

AnDré disse:


> Só agora é que eu percebi que a estação de Aljezur era do WU a 110m e não Aljezur do IPMA.



Desconfiei disso quando reparei na tua aposta... duas estações muito perto mas bem diferentes. Na estação do WU nunca terás uma inversão como na do IPMA (bem no fundo do vale onde se situa a vila de Aljezur) e também as máximas não serão tão altas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2016 às 03:29)

As Dunas de Mira e a Praia da Rainha já estão a fazer estragos para maioria, em especial Mira. Mais uma vez Viseu já está a correr mal para mim, lá uns frescos 18.8ºC e aqui uns 25.5ºC estou arrependido por não ter escolhido o aeródromo Mas onde andará o vento de leste nestas estações??


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 07:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As Dunas de Mira e a Praia da Rainha já estão a fazer estragos para maioria, em especial Mira. Mais uma vez Viseu já está a correr mal para mim, lá uns frescos 18.8ºC e aqui uns 25.5ºC estou arrependido por não ter escolhido o aeródromo Mas onde andará o vento de leste nestas estações??



O vento apareceu na praia da Rainha, a temperatura disparou.
Dunas de Mira segue com vento nulo, o vento de leste é indiferente em locais de inversão, desde que o mesmo seja muito fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2016 às 13:32)

*Máximas Sábado*

Monção: 39,3ºC
MDouro: 35,0ºC
Porto: 35,5ºC
Pinhão: 40,0ºC
Mira: 34,1ºC
Viseu: 36,8ºC
PDouradas: 29,7ºC
Tomar: 43,0ºC
Lisboa: 36,2ºC
Almada: 32,5ºC
Reguengos: 40,1ºC
Aljezur: 30,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:46)

caredo, as máximas já foi o que foi então as minimas jasus... vou do top10 para fora da tabela , só se isto hoje correr muito bem


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

Estou a uns largos 6ºC da mínima de Mira  Tomar também baixou mais do pensava. 

Agora Lisboa e Porto foram literalmente duas estufas


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:15)

12 UTC - IPMA

Monção:* 33,3ºC* (ainda vai disparar)
Miranda do Douro: *31,5ºC *(será igual ao flop de ontem?)
Pinhão:* 34,6ºC *(mais uma ainda por disparar)
Porto: *36,3ºC*
Viseu: *32,9ºC*
Mira:* 36,4ºC  *(a quantos é que esta já estragou?)
Penhas Douradas: *27,3ºC*
Tomar: *40,4ºC*
Lisboa: *34,1ºC*
Praia da Rainha:* 27,6ºC* (Já deve ter tocado nos 30ºC às 10 UTC, vento de SW a estragar)
Reguengos: *36,3ºC*

Acho que Lisboa está a ser um flop, o Porto está mais quente, ontem foi o mesmo.

Wunderground - Máxima

Aljezur: *32,6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:04)

Realmente é estranho, ainda por cima é Pedras Rubras, essa nunca é mais quente que nada


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Skizzo disse:


> Realmente é estranho, ainda por cima é Pedras Rubras, essa nunca é mais quente que nada


Não tem nada de estranho, é a melhor representante do Porto, todas as outras são RUEMAS


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:15)

A de S. Gens é EMA, sempre foi. A de P.Rubras representa mal o Porto, e eu vivendo no Porto sei disso. Jamais uma estação longe da cidade será melhor que uma EMA que está mais perto. Seria como dizer que a de Sintra representa Lisboa bem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Substimei tanto o Porto


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2016 às 15:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Desconfiei disso quando reparei na tua aposta... duas estações muito perto mas bem diferentes. Na estação do WU nunca terás uma inversão como na do IPMA (bem no fundo do vale onde se situa a vila de Aljezur) e também as máximas não serão tão altas...



Copiei o formato das apostas para um bloco de notas, e aos poucos, durante o dia, fui preenchendo no trabalho.
Devia ter lido o post todo e não somente aquela parte. 

Essa falha minha atira-me logo para o meio da tabela. Isso, a juntar à péssima prestação que tive no Porto, Mira e Miranda do Douro, afundam-me completamente na tabela. Vai ser a minha pior prestação de sempre. Quero a desforra!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:22)

Dunas de Mira - *36,7ºC* 13 UTC

Deve ser das maiores máximas da estação alguma vez registada, estando no local que está...

Alguém trocou as previsões do Porto e de Lisboa?  É que Lisboa mal toca nos 36ºC e o Porto já vai quase nos 39ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dunas de Mira - *36,7ºC* 13 UTC
> 
> Deve ser das maiores máximas da estação alguma vez registada, estando no local que está...



Aquele sitio, com vento de leste aquece sempre bastante, podes tambem ver pelos extremos de humidade, ou nas mínimas, é um sitio muito abrigado.

Em principio isto hoje está a correr bem melhor que ontem, o que é fácil, dado o terror das minhas apostas de ontem.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Ago 2016 às 15:57)

Muito interessante este evento! As máximas no interior são sempre bem mais fáceis, aquelas que tipicamente chegam sempre aos 40ºC. Mas as do litoral são tramadas. Previsivelmente o vento é nulo ou de leste de manhã e a temperatura dispara, mas basta rodar o vento e coloca um travão. Se o vento roda mais tarde ou mais cedo do esperado, lá vai a aposta por água abaixo! Viu-se muito bem isso na estação de Aljezur. A temperatura disparou até aos 32,6ºC antes das 12h, assim que o vento rodou para N, temperatura cai bruscamente e estabiliza até agora nos 28/30ºC... se o vento roda 1h mais tarde, podia ir até 34/35ºC à vontade, como está a acontecer no Porto!

No meu caso, nunca pensei que a lestada fosse tão poderosa no litoral norte. Calculei que as temperaturas subissem bem até ao inicio da tarde (não tanto como aconteceu hoje), mas depois o vento rodasse para o lado do mar e a temperatura baixasse, não atingindo máximos históricos.

As mínimas também são um belo desafio. Até adivinhei minimanente na inversão que ocorreu em Dunas de Mira, mas depois espalhei-me à grande noutras estações. Por exemplo, em Miranda do Douro arrisquei uma temperatura mais alta que a maior parte dos users pois pensei que o vento Leste previsto não deixasse descer até aos 14/15ºC habituais, mas enganei-me. Faz parte do jogo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 19:41)

Sem dúvida um dos concursos mais difíceis até agora. Temperaturas a variarem muito mesmo, e algumas inversões impressionantes que não contava. Acho que posso chamar a minha prestação de fraca ou muito fraca.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2016 às 20:03)

Foi realmente difícil as apostas, pelas minhas apostas de ontem sábado,até que nem falhei por muito, veremos amanhã os resultados fimais.
Acho que o Porto e Mira tramaram a malta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 20:11)

O Litoral Norte foi o flop total, se até nem o IPMA conseguiu prever muito bem, muito menos nós...

Acho que ninguém esperava o que está acontecer nessa região, recordes a serem batidos, incêndios por todo o lado e avisos mal dados.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 20:19)

Logo a minha primeira aposta neste fórum tinha que ser super complicado. Podiam ter facilitado, não? 
Depois do dia de hoje, só Deus na causa mesmo.


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2016 às 20:36)

Temperaturas registadas ontem:







Classificação do dia de ontem:






Nas mínimas de hoje isso não deverá acontecer, mas no que toca às máximas de ontem a prestação geral foi muito boa. Quase toda a gente teve um erro médio inferior a 1,5ºC, havendo 9 participantes com erro inferior a 1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

Autch!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

Bom para já ainda estou vivo, mas com as apostas desastrosas para as mínimas e máximas de hoje ... Estou a ver que não vou conseguir ficar no top 10, mas já estou habituado. Com desvios nas ordem dos 20ºC e 21ºC tanto nas mínimas como nas máximas de hoje (tendo em conta as máximas e mínimas horárias) não sei onde vou parar, possivelmente para fora da tabela

Os meus grandes desastres das mínimas:
Porto, Dunas de Mira, Reguengos, Aljezur, Lisboa

E nas máximas:
Almada P. R. Miranda do Douro, Dunas de Mira, Porto

Em síntese nunca mais me sai a sorte grande nestes concursos


----------



## irpsit (7 Ago 2016 às 22:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O Litoral Norte foi o flop total, se até nem o IPMA conseguiu prever muito bem, muito menos nós...
> 
> Acho que ninguém esperava o que está acontecer nessa região, recordes a serem batidos, incêndios por todo o lado e avisos mal dados.




Bem eu contava com um evento recorde do género 2003, já que os modelos estavam a apontar a anormalidade há já bastante tempo e insistindo em saídas malucas. O que acabou por ser verificar.
Mas apesar de contar com 38°C para o Porto, talvez até perto dos 40°C (e até parecia que estava a ser exagerado), bem, os 43°C de hoje em Massarelos, Porto e em Braga surpreenderam-me completamente!!

Ainda acho que vamos acima dos 45°C nos próximos dois dias, algures no centro do país.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

Muito mau


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Ago 2016 às 09:38)

David sf disse:


> Temperaturas registadas ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gostei do "quase toda a gente", pois eu vejo ter rebentado a escala com 3,8º C menos para Pinhão do que a temperatura atingida... 
Mas também acertei em cheio em Lisboa e por 0,1ºC em Miranda do Douro. De resto foi uma desgraça... 
Não esperei que houvesse temperaturas tão extremas no Litoral, comparando com os singelos 40,1º C de Reguengos...


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 09:51)

As regiões onde esperava mais o impacto do calor foram precisamente as que menos calor fez, este evento baralhou-me os fusíveis todos


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Eu devo ir para os últimos lugares da tabela porque nunca pensei que o Porto chegasse quase aos 40ºC... 

Mas a estação de Mira é o grande flop para mim, a mínima e a máxima distam quase 5ºC ou mais


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 16:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu devo ir para os últimos lugares da tabela porque nunca pensei que o Porto chegasse quase aos 40ºC...
> 
> Mas a estação de Mira é o grande flop para mim, a mínima e a máxima distam quase 5ºC ou mais



Tu e 90% de todos nós. Este evento foi totalmente inesperado.


----------



## David sf (8 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

Temperaturas registadas sábado e domingo:







Classificação final acumulada:






Parabéns ao vencedor, *rozzo*, e aos dois restantes membros do pódio, *Jonas_87 *e *Dan*. E um obrigado a todos os que participaram.


----------



## David sf (8 Ago 2016 às 20:48)

Classificação só as máximas (sábado e domingo):






Classificação só da mínima de domingo:






Média do erro por estação:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 20:51)

Vamos pensar positivo, pelo menos estou no top 20... 
Obrigado @David sf por mais uma aposta! Já fico à espera da próxima e quem sabe, talvez tenha uma melhor prestação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Ago 2016 às 21:01)

14º lugar nada mau ahah


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2016 às 21:10)

Já sabia que vinha por aí abaixo depois do 5º lugar só do dia de sábado, nas apostas de ontem falhei muito.
Mas fiquei em 18º, para um estreante nada mau


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2016 às 21:17)

5° lugar nada mau para a 1° vez, por acaso não estava nada à espera! A classificação nas máximas foi muito boa mas quanto às mínimas já não se pode dizer o mesmo


----------



## Dan (8 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

Parabéns ao rozzo, o vencedor, e ao David sf pela excelente organização deste concurso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 21:30)

Parabéns a todos! Para uma primeira vez not bad! 

Mira foi o patinho feito 

Era giro ver as pontuações sem as benefícios!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 21:32)

Minha pior prestação de sempre em todos os concursos. É que não vi o meu nome em lado nenhum. Ainda estou a pensar se bebi algo na altura em que submeti as apostas. 

Parabéns ao rozzo e ao David sf pela organização sempre muito boa.


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 21:35)

Torneio interessante este, para quem é aficionado pelo Meteo. Pessoalmente nesta minha 1ª participação, não consegui entrar no top 20, fica para uma próxima.Esperemos ou espero que seja para uma brutal entrada de massa de ar frio seja siberiano ou polar artico( não sou esquisito) logo em Outubro ou Novembro . Parabéns para os vencedores, nota-se que a experiência também conta nestas apostas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2016 às 21:39)

fui de 9º da ultima aposta para 20º


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2016 às 22:25)

E eu que já me dava fora da tabela classificativa e do nada obtenho a minha melhor participação nestes concursos, não contava ficar no top 10, já pensava que dificilmente ficava nos 15 primeiros, quanto mais em 8º lugar. E deste modo subo assim 7 lugares comparativamente ao concurso do verão passado, não está mau, espero melhorar ainda mais no próximo concurso de apostas.

Agradecer ainda toda a organização e iniciativa deste concurso ao David Sf e parabenizar todos os participantes, em especial os membros do pódio (Rozzo, Jonas_87 e Dan)


----------



## tugaafonso (9 Ago 2016 às 00:21)

Tenho de ir mais vezes aos treinos!!!


----------



## manchester (9 Ago 2016 às 00:52)

Desastre, nem no top 20...ter sido dos primeiros a arriscar trouxe consequências  venham mais apostas a ver se me saio melhor


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 01:00)

Boas,
Grande surpresa esta subida do 15º para 2º no acumulado final.
Tinha noção que iria equilibar bem a prestação não muito boa de Sábado, mas jamais imaginaria que subisse tantos lugares.
As mínimas correram bem, as inversões são sempre difíceis de prever, que o digam os modelos,  IPMA, ou qualquer instituto nacional de meteorologia por esse mundo fora...um vale tem a sua dinâmica de arrefecimento, estando vento nulo, é sempre a cair, mesmo que os cumes estejam a ferver com lestada, junto a linhas de agua ou nas proximidades,a conversa é outra. É por isso que sempre achei fascinante como num vale, por mais minusculo que seja, tem sempre aquele micro-clima associado.

É sempre uma grande aprendizagem estes concursos, parabéns a todos, e principalmente ao Rozzo, o _master_ destas andanças e claro a grande disponibilidade do DavidSF que proporcionou mais um belo concurso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 09:47)

Mais vale dedicar-me ao Placard... Bom, pensando melhor, nem nesse acerto... 
Creio que o calor torrou-me demasiado os neurónios  O bom desta situação toda é que as noites da festa da minha aldeia estiveram um luxo; o problema é trabalhar no dia seguinte... 
Parabéns ao staff por este passatempo e ao @rozzo, ao @jonas_87  e ao @Dan  os parabéns pelo pódio, com a esperança que tenham jogado no Euromilhões


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 09:56)

Parabéns a todos e um obrigado por mais uma excelente iniciativa deste género, desta vez não entrei no Top-20, está visto que me dou melhor com as temperaturas de Inverno .


----------



## AnDré (9 Ago 2016 às 11:15)

Em primeiro lugar, obrigado ao David sf pelo esforço em nos proporcionar este tipo de concursos.

Depois, parabéns ao pódio! rozzo, desta vez ganhaste sem espinhas!

Eu, mesmo de corda ao pescoço com Aljezur, ainda me safei nas mínimas. Nas máximas é que foi o desastre. 

Venham mais apostas!


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Ago 2016 às 21:50)

Só agora tive oportunidade de comentar, estive de férias!

Parabéns ao Rozzo, que volta a ganhar um concurso, aos restantes membros do pódio e também a todos os participantes, porque sem eles não seria possível fazer o concurso. Obrigado ao David pela organização!

Claro que jogo sempre para ganhar, mas um 4º lugar num concurso deste género com quase 30 participantes, não me posso queixar! Estou sempre a aprender e o nível dos concorrentes é cada vez mais alto, noto uma grande diferença e evolução desde os primeiros concursos! E mais uma vez ficou provado que a classificação não é determinada pela sorte, mas pelo conhecimento dos participantes.

Venha o próximo!


----------

